# How to break into a BMW in less than a few min...



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

This is my first encounter with details on how to actually pick a BMW lock, and this "genius?" Well more like irresponsible fool, is showing the world how to pick a BMW lock.

Courtesy of Google Video, I bring you the Dutch lockpicker. 

:tsk:  :thumbdwn:

Mods: If need be, and if you feel this is a significant threat toward sharing secret knowledge of how to break into our cars, I will delete this post immediately.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

It's been posted before....but I still don't think it was such a good idea to make a video like that in the first place; Eventhough most american car theifs don't have the time or tech to set a big box on the hood for 2 minutes envolving measuring the lock etc.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

I can beat their time:


----------



## ortoman (Jan 7, 2006)

*This is the kind of information .....*

that shouldn´t be available to everybody on the web.:tsk:


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't know why you guys are so worried. Boyz in the hood are not locksmiths but locksmiths can get through just about every lock made. You want to worry? Google "bump key" and you will no longer trust your home locks!


----------



## erikbmw1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Locks keep honest people honest... thats it :eeps:


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

Newsweek article:

So how did thieves bypass its high-tech transponder chip and drive it away from home?
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4265482/

Most common way to steal a luxo car -- flat bed truck!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

erikbmw1 said:


> Locks keep honest people honest... thats it :eeps:


:stupid: Like people with dead bolt doors at home. A brick makes a nice entryway through a sliding glass door no matter how the frame is secured.

I saw a mythbusters episode recently and they talked about the security of safes being rated in the number of minutes that a pro would take to get in. The average home safe was rated at something like five minutes.


----------



## Mushuollie (Sep 24, 2011)

*Locked key in trunk*

Please. How can I get them out


----------



## Mushuollie (Sep 24, 2011)

Where is the video?


----------



## 323idriver (Sep 3, 2011)

avalys said:


> I can beat their time:


So can I!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> :stupid: Like people with dead bolt doors at home. *A brick makes a nice entryway through a sliding glass door *no matter how the frame is secured.
> 
> I saw a mythbusters episode recently and they talked about the security of safes being rated in the number of minutes that a pro would take to get in. The average home safe was rated at something like five minutes.


Yes, and a 12 Ga. with triple buck makes for an oozy corpse. N4S


----------



## 323idriver (Sep 3, 2011)

need4speed said:


> Yes, and a 12 Ga. with triple buck makes for an oozy corpse. N4S


The 12 gauge is reserved for when the owner is either nearby or still in vehicle.


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

Mushuollie said:


> Please. How can I get them out


use the search function. it has been talked about a few times.


----------



## DBLAZE (Jul 26, 2010)

If a professional car thief wants your car, they will get it...Period...


----------

